# Just a quick read: Welrod



## amorris127289 (Aug 19, 2015)

Called the *Welrod*, the weapon seemed to look like a collection of parts slapped together for some unknown function. That was only until one looked past its crude appearance and realized it was a pistol meant for silent killing. It was, in fact, the best of the war. The perfect assassin’s gun, it found its place in the shadows of clandestine warfare not only during World War II but also well beyond that.

Read more: Welrod: The Clandestine Killer | Special Operations

I do not have much input as I do not have much information outside of this article, I just thought it was a good article to read while sitting at work and thought I would share.


----------



## pardus (Aug 19, 2015)

The Welrod is an amazing firearm with an unbelievable service history.
It's quite fascinating with it's design. I'd love the opportunity to use one.


----------



## Quant (Aug 20, 2015)

There was an old Medal of Honor video game on the PS2 that had this gun on it. It was the best pistol in the game I know that much.


----------



## pardus (Aug 20, 2015)

Quant said:


> There was an old Medal of Honor video game on the PS2 that had this gun on it. It was the best pistol in the game I know that much.



Please keep this topic on something realistic, not a video game. Remember this is an SOF forum. Thank you.


----------



## pardus (Aug 20, 2015)

This is a good informative site regarding the Welrod to include great detail of the suppressor to include an audio clip of one firing. 

TIMELAPSE.DK


----------



## amorris127289 (Aug 20, 2015)

Between minute 1:00 and 2:00 of this video they fire a Welrod. I wouldn't mind getting a chance just to take one to a range! Like both of the articles shared previous, the gun is much more quiet when pressed against clothing. I would like to see it shot into ballistic gel or something, I am curious of the exit wound it creates for it to be an assassination weapon.


----------



## Quant (Aug 20, 2015)

pardus said:


> Please keep this topic on something realistic, not a video game. Remember this is an SOF forum. Thank you.


Whoops. For some reason I thought this was in an off topic forum.


----------



## pardus (Aug 20, 2015)

Seems a new version is on the market now days.

[URL]http://www.bt-ag.ch/assets/uploads/downloads/25/VP9%20English.pdf[/URL]
https://www.all4shooters.com/en/spe...4/IWA-2014/enforcetac/Brugger-Thomet-b-t-VP9/
https://www.all4shooters.com/en/spe...4/IWA-2014/enforcetac/Brugger-Thomet-b-t-VP9/

"It is the new edition of the legendary " Welrod " Silenced the World War II : modified and produced by B & T Swiss"


----------



## Hangry Bear (Aug 21, 2015)

That was a really interesting read. I wonder what the considerations for firing the original (ie targeting soft tissue vice bone such the skull, range, angle to the target) due to the slowed projectile speed.


----------

